# Cubers at University of Maine (or elsewhere in Maine)



## GVG (Jun 23, 2014)

I am attending UMO as a freshman this fall, and am planning to found a cube society there. Please let me know if you are interested in joining...I also hope to host a competition at UMO sometime in the near future, which I am sure would be welcome to the many cubers in Maine whose nearest competitions are in Cambridge.


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 24, 2014)

GVG said:


> I am attending UMO as a freshman this fall, and am planning to found a cube society there. Please let me know if you are interested in joining...I also hope to host a competition at UMO sometime in the near future, which I am sure would be welcome to the many cubers in Maine whose nearest competitions are in Cambridge.



I'm actually going to Maine to visit relatives at the end of the month (28th, 29th) and will be there for about a week, they're right on the outskirts of Augusta, if Augusta really even has outskirts lol.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 24, 2014)

There are only 5 registered cubers on cubingusa, so Maine pretty much seems to be a dead spot. I have a house in Maine around the Ellsworth area and I'll be up there around the end of August


----------

